# Deadliest Catch 2011 OAD 2010 King Crab Season



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Good to see everybody back. They sure did just jump right in to the fishing. I kind of like when they show the prep.

I wonder what kind of price Blue King Crab runs vs Red?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

What was on right before Deadliest Catch? It seemed to be related to it but I didn't pick it up.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it was a "Most dangerous moments" episode from last season.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Jake sure didn't seem too confident of getting a negative drug test. He looked surprised it was negative.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

My wife works with drug offenders all the time. Just watching Jake we could tell that he was clean. Even clean guys are nervous about drug tests.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yep. We're in for another season over here. Looks like a good one. I do miss Phil though... I hope his boys don't screw it up.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm already not liking the new captain on the CM. But for Jake and Josh's sakes, I hope he finds the crab.

Thought it was pretty funny that Jon's return to the scallop bed went bust. I'm sure Andy will never let him hear the end of it. They aren't my favorites so not sorry to see them fail. Though I feel bad for the crew that they put in all that hard work for zip. 

The two new boats look interesting. Glad to see some new faces. Hope they make it interesting.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

bareyb said:


> Yep. We're in for another season over here. Looks like a good one. I do miss Phil though... I hope his boys don't screw it up.


I got a little choked up again in the very beginning with the Phil voiceover. It reminded me of what it was like watching the end of last season.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I got a little choked up again in the very beginning with the Phil voiceover. It reminded me of what it was like watching the end of last season.


Me too...


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I thought the Phils dead comment was waaayyyy uncalled for. New captain of CM can go to hell.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did like that the Harriss bros went to the captian and asked him to captian as opposed to him being picked for them by the owner. That must mean they have some history/respect for him.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I did like that the Harriss bros went to the captian and asked him to captian as opposed to him being picked for them by the owner. That must mean they have some history/respect for him.


Well, they are owners too.

Also, you never know Cornelia may have picked him but made them go ask.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, they own 50% and the other owner owns 50% of the boat. So it makes sense that if they were going to work the boat, that they would pick the captain. And since they own the boat as well, they would not pick a bad captain.

I didn't really like this episode. I missed the ramp up to the season. It just jumped in and didn't pull me in like it usually does...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> ...I didn't really like this episode. I missed the ramp up to the season. It just jumped in and didn't pull me in like it usually does...


I said the same thing to my wife, although I do enjoy any episode of DC but they did just jump right into it. I like to see them stocking up, loading up the boat, and then preparing to go out.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah, they also skipped the whole "standing by the fire talking competitively, sometimes exchanging words or blows" part this year too. I didn't miss it at all...


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I missed the ramp up to the season. It just jumped in and didn't pull me in like it usually does...


Ilana said the same thing...


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

Well considering last year's blow-up between Keith and Jonathan, Discovery was probably wise to skip the pre-fishing stuff. I can't say I missed it. And I thought the Hillstrands were walking this season because of some dispute about a special they didn't do for Discovery. I guess the Geico commercial didn't pay the bills, eh?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I thought I heard the Captain say the Harris boys own 25 percent. I guess he could have meant 25% a piece?

Also, I believe the captain was a close friend of Phil's...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Frylock said:


> I didn't really like this episode. I missed the ramp up to the season. It just jumped in and didn't pull me in like it usually does...


I agree. Especially with 2 new boats and captains, it's really hard to figure out who is who without the time spent getting ready in the harbor.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

AlphaDelta said:


> Well considering last year's blow-up between Keith and Jonathan, Discovery was probably wise to skip the pre-fishing stuff. I can't say I missed it. And I thought the Hillstrands were walking this season because of some dispute about a special they didn't do for Discovery. I guess the Geico commercial didn't pay the bills, eh?


sig threatened to walk as well in support of them. Discovery agreed to do the special and they all came back.

http://www.monstersandcritics.com/s...-&-Andy-Hillstrand-back-in-biz-with-Discovery


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

AlphaDelta said:


> Well considering last year's blow-up between Keith and Jonathan, Discovery was probably wise to skip the pre-fishing stuff. I can't say I missed it. And I thought the Hillstrands were walking this season because of some dispute about a special they didn't do for Discovery. I guess the Geico commercial didn't pay the bills, eh?


Originally, the Hillstrands were going to walk, because Discovery was suing them over an spinoff series that they were to create and star in that they failed to deliver to the network. Sig was going to walk as well in support of the Hillstrands. They settled the lawsuit, though, and all three came back to the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

A broken neck and a compound fractured leg.....you know you're having a bad day!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I watch DC on and off... what confuses me is the King Crab season, versus OP crab season versus Blue Crab season... I think I saw the OP crab season lasts just one week? Is there anyplace that explains all of this? Also, when they're out for OP, why don't they catch any King crab in the pots? Or other sea creatures? I know they sort out the crab, but you rarely see them pull up anything but exactly what they're fishing for. Like why don't the get a mix of King and OP crabs? And why is the OP season only one week long?

Also, they talk about quotas. Are these minimum or maximum quotas? And who sets them?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Hank said:


> I watch DC on and off... what confuses me is the King Crab season, versus OP crab season versus Blue Crab season... I think I saw the OP crab season lasts just one week? Is there anyplace that explains all of this? Also, when they're out for OP, why don't they catch any King crab in the pots? Or other sea creatures? I know they sort out the crab, but you rarely see them pull up anything but exactly what they're fishing for. Like why don't the get a mix of King and OP crabs? And why is the OP season only one week long?
> 
> Also, they talk about quotas. Are these minimum or maximum quotas? And who sets them?


The crabs are found in different areas. They have maximum quotas set by the government.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

BTW - Its "opilio" crab, which they abbreviate as "opie." (I suppose "opie" does sound the same as "OP," now that you mention it.)


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

The blue crab is a type of king crab. We looked it up last night, and apparently they don't always have a season - it is based on population spikes.

King crab season is in October. Opilio season is in January.

It used to be a lottery system...there was a maximum amount of crab allowed to be caught set by the government. The season was open until the quota was caught or the preset time limit was up. Now, there is still a quota, but there is no real limit. And boats can buy out the quotas from other ships that don't want to go fishing.

At least this is what I've learned from seeing every episode so far...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> I watch DC on and off... what confuses me is the King Crab season, versus OP crab season versus Blue Crab season... I think I saw the OP crab season lasts just one week? Is there anyplace that explains all of this? Also, when they're out for OP, why don't they catch any King crab in the pots? Or other sea creatures? I know they sort out the crab, but you rarely see them pull up anything but exactly what they're fishing for. Like why don't the get a mix of King and OP crabs? And why is the OP season only one week long?
> 
> Also, they talk about quotas. Are these minimum or maximum quotas? And who sets them?


I think different crab are known to be in different areas so you fish a certain area if you want Blue King and a different area if you want Red King ,etc. Plus, it sounds like some scouting is done before the season begins to get an idea of where each type of crab is.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> BTW - Its "opilio" crab, which they abbreviate as "opie." (I suppose "opie" does sound the same as "OP," now that you mention it.)


I just wrote OP since I was in a rush and didn't know how to spell "opilio". I figured you Catch Con'ers would know what I meant.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

jeepair said:


> I thought I heard the Captain say the Harris boys own 25 percent. I guess he could have meant 25% a piece?


Yes. He said they each owned a 1/4 of the boat.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Does anyone else feel sorry for the crab? One minute, you're minding your own business on the sea floor, and the next minute you're in the hull of a ship jammed in there with tens of thousands of other crabs with no space to move and nothing to eat?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I feel sorry when they die and get tossed as deadloss, because they ultimately died for no reason, but I don't feel sorry for the ones that actually get sold (I supose cooked alive) and eventually eaten.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I have no feelings for the crab except that they are yummy in my tummy.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Just imagine if some aliens found earth, and dropped a huge KFC in the middle of NYC with a sign "FREE FOOD AND BOOZE FOR EVERYONE".. and packed the place solid... then wooop.. it's closed up and pulled up to the mothership and thousands of people are dumped into the holding tank for a trip back to the alien planet, where you're cooked alive and then eaten. 

Probably makes great Alien TV.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I still don't feel bad for the crab. 

They are bugs. Tasty, tasty sea bugs. But bugs, nonetheless.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

please...

I don't feel bad for the cows, chickens, or pigs that end up as food either...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Hank said:


> Does anyone else feel sorry for the crab? One minute, you're minding your own business on the sea floor, and the next minute you're in the hull of a ship jammed in there with tens of thousands of other crabs with no space to move and nothing to eat?


But a pretty soon your getting a nice butter bath.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I'm already not liking the new captain on the CM. But for Jake and Josh's sakes, I hope he finds the crab.


I can overlook the "Phil's dead!" comment since he was pretty heated up at the time, and though there was a shot of the sons possibly hearing it in another room, that may have been edited in for effect.

The captain I don't like so much is the new 28 year old. Whenever I can understand a word he's mumbling, I'm not too impressed.

And though I've never liked the blowhard Hilstrands, I hope they get better luck.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Re: the ramp up part of the discussion - aside from seeing the Captains at the bar (or around the barrel), I guess I don't remember a whole lot of the preparation stuff from past seasons, but my memory isn't all that great sometimes, either.

I AM surprised there's been no discussion of Phil's ashes - held in his personalized motorcycle gas tank, no less - getting the burial at sea. I enjoyed seeing that tribute as a start to this season more than I would have much of the pre-fishing stuff (which we've seen before and got a flavor of with the Cornelia Marie anyway).

And I thought they mentioned that the new CM captain had captained the CM before when Phil was hospitalized (with the first clot-throwing episode?).

Glad to see the boys, back, though. And the Coast Guard rescue stuff was kind of cool to see (though I feel bad for the chap that necessitated the rescue).


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I would love to see a spin off show that focused on these maritime rescues by the Coast Guard. I'm always captivated when they happen, and they are so intense.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

The rescue swimmers have some serious cojones.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I noticed they have a picture of Phil in the opening credits rather than the new captain of the CM. I wonder if that means he doesn't last long.

So a good pot of red king crab has about 40-50 and a good pot of blue king crab has about 15-20. Does blue king crab sell for that much more money to make that worth fishing blue crab? If so why would that be? Just because they are rarer? Are they any tastier?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I found it hilarious how excited the Ramblin' Rose captain was over his pots:

"4! Yeah!"

His naivete is not helping the crew's morale.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> I would love to see a spin off show that focused on these maritime rescues by the Coast Guard. I'm always captivated when they happen, and they are so intense.


Interesting... While I had crazy respect for the intense work that they do, I wish they'd cut the segments out. I want to watch a show about crab fishing, not rescuing. Though a spin-off makes a lot more sense, since they could then focus on that aspect.

What really bugs me about it is how L O N G they drag it out for to create the suspense.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

They rigged up the Coast Guard helicopter with cameras and film crew.. they need to use some footage from it to justify the cost if nothing happens with the crab fleet.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

LifeIsABeach said:


> So a good pot of red king crab has about 40-50 and a good pot of blue king crab has about 15-20. Does blue king crab sell for that much more money to make that worth fishing blue crab? If so why would that be? Just because they are rarer? Are they any tastier?


From what I've been able to find, blue are generally bigger than red and have a milder flavor than the red. I don't know if these numbers still hold true today but in 1981-82 & 83-84 14 million pounds of blue crab sold for $32 million. While red crab fishing since 1959 has yielded 2 billion pounds worth $1.6 billion. So I guess the rarity plays a factor in the price. I also thought I heard one of the CM crew say their quota was 120,000 lbs while other boats were around 300,000 lbs. So I guess a higher sale price would offset the lower quota.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> From what I've been able to find, blue are generally bigger than red and have a milder flavor than the red. I don't know if these numbers still hold true today but in 1981-82 & 83-84 14 million pounds of blue crab sold for $32 million. While red crab fishing since 1959 has yielded 2 billion pounds worth $1.6 billion. So I guess the rarity plays a factor in the price. I also thought I heard one of the CM crew say their quota was 120,000 lbs while other boats were around 300,000 lbs. So I guess a higher sale price would offset the lower quota.


I've been looking for similiar information because I had the same question. It does look like the blue crabs have shorter legs, but the legs are bigger around, which could certainly make them more desirable. That's the only difference I could see by looking at them.


----------



## ehusen (Jan 7, 2002)

Hank said:


> Just imagine if some aliens found earth, and dropped a huge KFC in the middle of NYC with a sign "FREE FOOD AND BOOZE FOR EVERYONE".. and packed the place solid... then wooop.. it's closed up and pulled up to the mothership and thousands of people are dumped into the holding tank for a trip back to the alien planet, where you're cooked alive and then eaten.
> 
> Probably makes great Alien TV.


Oh come on, it's too easy....

"It's a cookbook!"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> I would love to see a spin off show that focused on these maritime rescues by the Coast Guard. I'm always captivated when they happen, and they are so intense.


As they showed the rescue I said this exactly, I'd totally watch a show based on Coast Guard rescues.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

The Cornelia Marie captain told the camera that he would never let Jake drive the boat again because he smelled like pot. Why couldn't he tell Jake that?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Help me with some math there ...

When the Ramblin' Rose went in, the captain was guessing at 35,000lbs of crab and Mike Rowe's voiceover said that was about $100k.

Then the count turns out to be only 13,000lbs and Rowe says the crew splits $8k. Did he really mean each crew member got $8k and not the entire payout for the 13,000lbs of crab was $8k? Or maybe I misheard.

Loved watching the new greenhorn on the Seabrooke trying to load the bait machine. The cameramen are so steady you really don't get a feel for how much the boats are moving until you see something like that. And then after two hours he's whining to the captain that the other deckhands are calling him names? Wow.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

windracer said:


> Help me with some math there ...
> 
> When the Ramblin' Rose went in, the captain was guessing at 35,000lbs of crab and Mike Rowe's voiceover said that was about $100k.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing about the payout. I don't understand how he could be that far off on his count. He either isn't keeping pot records or the crab count for each pot was really off. I'm guessing he won't make that mistake again.

That greenhorn did crack me up when he was trying to load the bait. The captain had just warned him about taking crap from the crew. I'm guessing he isn't going to last too long.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Does it bother anyone else that they call what they do "fishing"? To me fishing is what you do with a pole or a rod and reel.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

windracer said:


> Help me with some math there ...
> 
> When the Ramblin' Rose went in, the captain was guessing at 35,000lbs of crab and Mike Rowe's voiceover said that was about $100k.
> 
> Then the count turns out to be only 13,000lbs and Rowe says the crew splits $8k. Did he really mean each crew member got $8k and not the entire payout for the 13,000lbs of crab was $8k? Or maybe I misheard.


Well that makes since, the crew doesn't get to split everything brought in. They probably take out the cost of food, gas, other expenses, plus I'm sure the owner and Captain get a good cut as well.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

etexlady said:


> Does it bother anyone else that they call what they do "fishing"? To me fishing is what you do with a pole or a rod and reel.


:up:

Totally... I thought I was the only one who thinks this. It's more like "trapping" or "harvesting" than it is "fishing."


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

etexlady said:


> To me fishing is what you do with a pole or a rod and reel.


pole = crane
reel = rope coiler
hook = crab pot

Fishing ... just with bigger components.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

windracer said:


> Help me with some math there ...
> 
> When the Ramblin' Rose went in, the captain was guessing at 35,000lbs of crab and Mike Rowe's voiceover said that was about $100k.
> 
> Then the count turns out to be only 13,000lbs and Rowe says the crew splits $8k. Did he really mean each crew member got $8k and not the entire payout for the 13,000lbs of crab was $8k? Or maybe I misheard.


My guess is yes, the crew splits the $8k. If 35k lbs of crab is worth $100k, then 13klbs of crab is worth $37k TOTAL, before overhead. If each crew member got $8k, and there are 5 crew members (not counting the captain), that's $40k right there, so that doesn't work. I'm guessing there's $30k of fuel, food, maintenance, bait, and other overhead (boat payments or rental, etc) to come out of the total, leaving very little for the crew. The $30k of fixed overhead makes more sense when the total haul is >$100k than it does when the total haul is $40k.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

The new CM Captain just really doesn't feel the love for the boys does he? 

I wonder why Captain Phil never bothered to teach them more? The fact that their own Dad didn't think they were capable, kind of makes me think they might never be. I just don't see either one of those two ever being a Captain. I just can't picture it...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I just don't see either one of those two ever being a Captain. I just can't picture it...


Well, Jake could always be a "Captain Jack".


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

bareyb said:


> The new CM Captain just really doesn't feel the love for the boys does he?
> 
> I wonder why Captain Phil never bothered to teach them more? The fact that their own Dad didn't think they were capable, kind of makes me think they might never be. I just don't see either one of those two ever being a Captain. I just can't picture it...


Well, I think it's harsh to say never, but they definitely were not ready to learn yet (and still aren't). I think he knew that, but I don't think he knew how little time he had (obviously).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, Jake and Josh hadn't really been on the boat long enough to be training to be captains under Phil. They both needed more experience as deck hands. Jake has a lot of growing up to do and giving up the drugs would help. I think Josh is mature enough to start training, but I don't think he could do it on a boat with Jake on it as Jake is way too immature to take orders from his brother.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I noticed they have a picture of Phil in the opening credits rather than the new captain of the CM. I wonder if that means he doesn't last long.





Spoiler



I read somewhere that they do indeed have a different captain for opie season. This was before the season started so I don't have a source, I think it was in an interview with Josh


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that they do indeed have a different captain for opie season. This was before the season started so I don't have a source, I think it was in an interview with Josh





Spoiler



You are correct, there is indeed a new captain for Opie season. Another notable change is that apparently Freddy quits the Cornelia Marie and goes to work on the Wizard.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

brettatk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, there is indeed a new captain for Opie season. Another notable change is that apparently Freddy quits the Cornelia Marie and goes to work on the Wizard.





Spoiler



No! He's way too nice to go work for those jerks.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

TheMerk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No! He's way too nice to go work for those jerks.





Spoiler



Agree 100%! Oh yeah, Steve also leaves to go work on another boat. I guess their king crab season never got any better and they had to make some tough choices.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Spoiler



I'm surprised to hear about Freddy


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TheMerk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No! He's way too nice to go work for those jerks.





Spoiler



I don't think Keith is so bad. It's the Hillstrands that are the jerks IMO.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Keith is so bad. It's the Hillstrands that are the jerks IMO.





Spoiler



WHAT? The Hillstrands may leave a little to be desired, but Keith is one of the biggest jerks ever. He clearly doesn't have respect for anyone but himself. He's the only captain I root AGAINST when watching this show.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Frylock said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? The Hillstrands may leave a little to be desired, but Keith is one of the biggest jerks ever. He clearly doesn't have respect for anyone but himself. He's the only captain I root AGAINST when watching this show.





Spoiler



Agree 100%. Plus, The Wizard is by far the hardest on greenhorns, they go through more than any other boat it seems.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

brettatk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Can we stop with all the non-spoiler spoilers?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, I agree, Keith is a major jackass.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Frylock said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? The Hillstrands may leave a little to be desired, but Keith is one of the biggest jerks ever. He clearly doesn't have respect for anyone but himself. He's the only captain I root AGAINST when watching this show.


Different strokes. True, Keith may go off on a tirade once in a while, but I find the Hillstrands just plain obnoxious ALL the time.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

In the last episode, the crew of the Kodiak are pushing the pots because the hydraulics on the crane broke. Anyone know the name of the music being played at that point? I'd love to buy that music... thx.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

jeepair said:


> In the last episode, the crew of the Kodiak are pushing the pots because the hydraulics on the crane broke. Anyone know the name of the music being played at that point? I'd love to buy that music... thx.


Do you still have the episode? If you do and have an iPhone/Android you might be able to use something like Shazam/SoundHound to find out what song it is. I don't have it anymore or I would give it a try.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

windracer said:


> Help me with some math there ...
> 
> When the Ramblin' Rose went in, the captain was guessing at 35,000lbs of crab and Mike Rowe's voiceover said that was about $100k.
> 
> ...


I thought he said 150K which would be about 5/lb. If so then the 13000lbs would pay about 65K of which the crew split 8K. I assume the owner and captain split the rest (57K?) somehow after expenses


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why isn't the CM captain calling Jake out for the weed?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

pmyers said:


> Why isn't the CM captain calling Jake out for the weed?


Don't think he said, but my guess would be he figures it's not his job. He's an employee and Jake is an owner. He did say he wouldn't train Jake on captaining the boat, so I would guess that extra training isn't part of the job either, but was something he wanted to do to try to help Jake.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

As the captiain, I'm pretty sure it is your job to make sure nobody on board is using drugs.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

pmyers said:


> As the captiain, I'm pretty sure it is your job to make sure nobody on board is using drugs.


OK then, you should probably report him for not doing his job.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> The Cornelia Marie captain told the camera that he would never let Jake drive the boat again because he smelled like pot. Why couldn't he tell Jake that?





pmyers said:


> Why isn't the CM captain calling Jake out for the weed?


You smeeker 

You would think any drugs other than regular pain killers would be verboten on a boat. They can get themselves or someone else killed if they are zoned out. Even for a second.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Do you still have the episode? If you do and have an iPhone/Android you might be able to use something like Shazam/SoundHound to find out what song it is. I don't have it anymore or I would give it a try.


Not a bad idea, only I think Mike Rowe is talking over some of it. Not sure if there is a long enough amount of time but I'll give it a try. Nah, didn't like it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

No Cornielia Maria on last night's episode. Strange. 

Seems like most people are having a tough season this year.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

pmyers said:


> No Cornielia Maria on last night's episode. Strange.
> 
> Seems like most people are having a tough season this year.


I noticed that, too (no CM). Wonder why they weren't shown at all?

Also no coverage of the other boat fishing for blues (Desert Rose?) was there?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

What was with Jake going off on Edgar. Talk about blowing a gasket over nothing.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

snowjay said:


> What was with Jake going off on Edgar. Talk about blowing a gasket over nothing.


Just immaturity. He was already beating himself up over the bad string and then Edgar started needling him. I thought it was funny when he was saying "we all hate you" and the rest of the crew just had their head down and were working.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

snowjay said:


> What was with Jake going off on Edgar. Talk about blowing a gasket over nothing.


I have a feeling Edgar has been giving Jake a bit of a hard time since Jake made it clear that he's bucking for Captain. I personally think at his level of experience, that was a stupid thing to broadcast to everyone on the ship. It can come off as awfully cocky to the wrong person. Jealousy is also a factor. Some of these guys have been working the rail for years. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great he took the classes, but he should have kept it between him and Sig.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it's great that Jake has ambitions beyond working the rail, but he goes about things the wrong way. Just like most kids today (yes, I'm getting old) he thinks he can demand respect. But respect has to be earned, and he's yet to learn that. Maybe it's just the edit Jake gets, but I think he's still very immature, and frankly I'm surprised at how well Sig and Edgar treat him.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I think it's great that Jake has ambitions beyond working the rail, but he goes about things the wrong way. Just like most kids today (yes, I'm getting old) he thinks he can demand respect. But respect has to be earned, and he's yet to learn that. Maybe it's just the edit Jake gets, but I think he's still very immature, and frankly I'm surprised at how well Sig and Edgar treat him.


He needs to learn some respect himself. That comment "how many times have you left your Brother at the Dock?!?" nearly got him decked. I have no idea what that meant, but Edgar sure didn't like it. I think if the cameras hadn't been on Edgar would have punched him 4 or 5 times in the face.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

When he got up to see Sig, he suddenly had nothing to say. He knew he was being an idiot. And yes, that whole deal was immaturity and jealousy and the fact that his string didn't do well. He was upset with himself but everyone else was taking it in stride. How many bad strings does Sig have? How many each SEASON, let alone ever. He is a good crab boat captain because he doesn't make a habit of it. If he did, his boat wouldn't be able to attract a decent crew. But you can't be a crab boat captain and expect every string to be a winner. 

Jake is jealous because he feels Edgar and Sig got everything handed to them and he has to work for everything. That's true but those are the breaks. He's got ambition and that's great. Edgar doesn't seem to have any. So maybe Jake will one day be captain of the Norwestern. He will definately be captain of something. Right now he's still very young.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

Not seeing the Cornelia Marie at all this episode wasn't a surprised - we went 3 episodes before seeing the Kodiak this season!

The opening of the episode with the Northwestern losing power was INTENSE.

Hoping the cliffhanger with the deckhand asleep at the wheel of the Wizard pays off.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah, the Northwestern looked to be moving pretty quickly with no power. That would be scary!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I guess that night vision camera is stationary and unmanned so there's no camera man to wake him up...

That must be pretty embarrassing that the viewing public will see him putting everybody on the boat in jeopardy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Is a "dead man alarm" something that just goes off every X minutes and you have to turn it off so it keeps you awake? If so, shouldn't it be harder to permanently turn off or have to be turned off at a totally seperate location? That's like putting the snooze button next to the Off button!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

"Face" from Ramblin' Rose lives near me. His son goes to my kids' school.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Is a "dead man alarm" something that just goes off every X minutes and you have to turn it off so it keeps you awake? If so, shouldn't it be harder to permanently turn off or have to be turned off at a totally seperate location? That's like putting the snooze button next to the Off button!


Some systems have an alarm in the captains quarters if it's manually bypassed w/o a key. Guessing these old crab boats are pretty simple as far as that goes although some of them seem to have pretty sophisticated nav setups.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> Some systems have an alarm in the captains quarters if it's manually bypassed w/o a key. Guessing these old crab boats are pretty simple as far as that goes although some of them seem to have pretty sophisticated nav setups.


It just seems to make logical sense to put the "button" and the "off switch" in two totally different locations to keep the person you're trying to keep awake from just turning it off. For example....the "off switch" could be in the captains quarters or in the engine room.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...so not only did the boys on the CM give up on Blue Crab but they gave up on Red Crab even before they started? Cpt Phil would not be happy!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> It just seems to make logical sense to put the "button" and the "off switch" in two totally different locations to keep the person you're trying to keep awake from just turning it off. For example....the "off switch" could be in the captains quarters or in the engine room.


I think it would be okay to have it on one place as long as you can't turn it off w/o a key or bypass code. Then it would be up to the captain to keep the code to himself or leave the key elsewhere on the ship. It looks like Capt Keith found out in time anyway. Wonder if he was awakened by an alarm in his quarters or did I miss that scene.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Wow...so not only did the boys on the CM give up on Blue Crab but they gave up on Red Crab even before they started? Cpt Phil would not be happy!


It didn't sound like they gave up on red crab, per se. They just knew they weren't about to be going out for another trip under the current captain, and probably wouldn't have time or ability to find another captain quickly enough.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Ment said:


> I think it would be okay to have it on one place as long as you can't turn it off w/o a key or bypass code. Then it would be up to the captain to keep the code to himself or leave the key elsewhere on the ship. *It looks like Capt Keith found out in time anyway. Wonder if he was awakened by an alarm in his quarters or did I miss that scene.*


I wondered the same thing. How did the Captain KNOW? My gut feel is that Captains don't really sleep very soundly when someone else is on watch. The bucking and uncharacteristic rolling of the Boat probably woke him out of a light sleep.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

bareyb said:


> The bucking and uncharacteristic rolling of the Boat probably woke him out of a light sleep.


The kid wasn't steering the boat, just on watch looking out for other hazards and obstacles. Although I can't say for sure, I'm confident the boat was on autopilot and he just keeps his eye on the radar and as far in front of them as he can. I doubt there was any "uncharacteristic rolling" that would wake even the best captain out of a sleep. Everything feels different below the wheelhouse.

Unless they're in very heavy seas and the boat is at risk, or they're coming up on a pot string, I'm pretty sure the boat is steered by gps to a destination.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

bareyb said:


> I wondered the same thing. How did the Captain KNOW? My gut feel is that Captains don't really sleep very soundly when someone else is on watch. The bucking and uncharacteristic rolling of the Boat probably woke him out of a light sleep.


My guess is that one of the camera guys saw Lynn sleeping and went and told the Captain, perhaps out of fear for his own safety.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> My guess is that one of the camera guys saw Lynn sleeping and went and told the Captain, perhaps out of fear for his own safety.


Oh yeah. Duh. Of course that's it. That's what I'd do if I were a camera man in that situation.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

That night vision camera sure seemed stationary (unmanned) to me.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Wow...so not only did the boys on the CM give up on Blue Crab but they gave up on Red Crab even before they started? Cpt Phil would not be happy!


I agree, I'm about over Josh and Jake. It's not just them having problems this season catching crab. I predict they'll eventually lose the boat. It's no wonder why two crew members bailed to other boats for Opie season.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

scooterboy said:


> That night vision camera sure seemed stationary (unmanned) to me.


It was but there was a manned camera showing Keith getting out of his bunk. I don't think it was a coincidence that a camera guy happened to be in Keith's room as he was getting up. The camera also followed him to the wheel house for the wake up call.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

brettatk said:


> I agree, I'm about over Josh and Jake. It's not just them having problems this season catching crab. I predict they'll eventually lose the boat. It's no wonder why two crew members bailed to other boats for Opie season.


They are taking their share and acting like owners even though they really have no idea what that means. Not sucking it up and trying to make some money, regardless of morale, says a lot about them. As soon as their Dad isn't there to make them work, they don't. I think you're right about them losing the boat, it seems inevitable. Unfortunately, kids who inherit a family business are rarely as dedicated as their parents who busted their asses to build it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

according to previews I've seen....sh*t really hits the fan next week on the CM with the boys!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Very interesting article with Cpt Derick of the CM:

http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/index.ssf/2011/05/deadliest_catch_captain_derric.html

Also could preview for next week:


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Very interesting article with Cpt Derick of the CM:
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/index.ssf/2011/05/deadliest_catch_captain_derric.html
> 
> Also could preview for next week:


Wow. I wish I could comment...


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

bareyb said:


> Wow. I wish I could comment...


Why can't you comment.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> Why can't you comment.


I think it's against the spoiler rules to talk about previews.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

bareyb said:


> I think it's against the spoiler rules to talk about previews.


That's what spoiler tags are for.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> That's what spoiler tags are for.


True. 


Spoiler



Looks like the new Captain is getting some payback by turning Josh's Pot over to the Cops. Yikes. At least they are in Alaska. I think the Pot laws are pretty informal there. Not sure how that applies to fishing vessels though... Pretty darn petty to turn him if you ask me.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

For an "innocent" guy, Jake sure was quick to put some space between himself and the police officer.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

BeanMeScot said:


> For an "innocent" guy, Jake sure was quick to put some space between himself and the police officer.


No kidding.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Yeah. He didn't even wait to find out why the cop was there. He just assumed it was for him. Is he on probation or anything?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I know quite a few people that their immediate response to law enforcement is to duck away, even if they have nothing to hide.

I don't agree with it.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

The captain said he smelled pot on Jake. The cop said the pot was fresh. I'd say it was his. At the least, he was helping to "get rid of it".


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Very interesting article with Cpt Derick of the CM:
> 
> http://www.oregonlive.com/movies/index.ssf/2011/05/deadliest_catch_captain_derric.html


Wow, I think this part of the interview pretty much sums up the boys personality and attitude.



> Q: Some "Deadliest Catch" fans dislike you and others think you're trying to teach the Harris boys lessons they need to learn. Did you expect to be a polarizing figure?
> 
> A: I didn't even think about it. We were going crab fishing. ... Josh came up to me in the wheelhouse on the third day of fishing, he looked at me and said, "We're not here to catch crab, we're here to make TV and when we've made enough TV, we're going home," and I just about fell over. Right at that moment I knew I was screwed and I knew it would get worse. I knew the relationship I had with Steve, the engineer, who was a complete bumbling buffoon, was going to get worse.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> The captain said he smelled pot on Jake. The cop said the pot was fresh. I'd say it was his. At the least, he was helping to "get rid of it".


I'd say it would be pretty weak evidence to get an arrest.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...not sure why that Captain is being made into a jerk on the message boards and by the crew. I just don't get that vibe at all. To me, Jake is a drug addict that is being called out and his brother and the crew has some wierd loyalty to him and are going along with whatever he says.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Yeah...not sure why that Captain is being made into a jerk on the message boards and by the crew. I just don't get that vibe at all. To me, Jake is a drug addict that is being called out and his brother and the crew has some wierd loyalty to him and are going along with whatever he says.


It's simply because they are playing the sympathy card because Phil died. That's the only reason people are taking their side. If Phil was still alive and the exact same thing happened, everyone would be "throw the drug addict in jail!" But because his dad just died he gets a free pass? I don't think so.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> It's simply because they are playing the sympathy card because Phil died. That's the only reason people are taking their side. If Phil was still alive and the exact same thing happened, everyone would be "throw the drug addict in jail!" But because his dad just died he gets a free pass? I don't think so.


Exactly. And to quit after 9 days of bad fishing? Sig would laugh and make them haul twice as many pots for twice as long!

I hope the Hariss boys get their sh*t together!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Exactly. And to quit after 9 days of bad fishing? Sig would laugh and make them haul twice as many pots for twice as long!
> 
> I hope the Hariss boys get their sh*t together!





Spoiler



I think it all ties to what the Captain said in the article, they are about making TV not fishing. Don't you think the guy that owns 50% of the boat would have input on whether or not they continue to fish. Another example of reality TV getting away from reality.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Discovery could do both Harris boys a big favor by dropping the Cornelia Marie from the show, at least for a couple of seasons.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Big Deficit said:


> Discovery could do both Harris boys a big favor by dropping the Cornelia Marie from the show, at least for a couple of seasons.


Yes, it would do the Harris boys good to do that, but Discovery is in the TV making business, not the therapy business. The CM drama makes good TV, so I suspect they let it run its course until the Harris Bros either fail, bail, or the other owner (or a third party) buys them out and hires a real crew to run the boat.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I'd say it would be pretty weak evidence to get an arrest.


I'm not arresting him.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> I'm not arresting him.


I know it was just a comment towards what the Captain had in mind. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JFriday said:


> I know it was just a comment towards what the Captain had in mind. Sorry for the confusion.


I don't think the captain wanted him arrested, but he did want him to get a wake up call.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I don't think the captain wanted him arrested, but he did want him to get a wake up call.


Or he wanted good TV.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

one way it could have been handled differently is the Captain could have requested everyone be piss tested, not just single out Jake. Sure he's an addict, but that doesn't make the pot his.

Now his refusing to voluntarily take the test looks bad on him, but again does not mean it was him.

I'm actually surprised random drug testing isn't part of the deal on those boats. Given that it can get quite dangerous at the drop of a hat out there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Langree said:


> one way it could have been handled differently is the Captain could have requested everyone be piss tested, not just single out Jake. Sure he's an addict, but that doesn't make the pot his.
> 
> Now his refusing to voluntarily take the test looks bad on him, but again does not mean it was him.
> 
> I'm actually surprised random drug testing isn't part of the deal on those boats. Given that it can get quite dangerous at the drop of a hat out there.


I'm surprised Cornelia did'nt require Jake to take a test before and after the trip as part of his contract.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Langree said:


> one way it could have been handled differently is the Captain could have requested everyone be piss tested, not just single out Jake. Sure he's an addict, but that doesn't make the pot his.
> 
> Now his refusing to voluntarily take the test looks bad on him, but again does not mean it was him.
> 
> I'm actually surprised random drug testing isn't part of the deal on those boats. Given that it can get quite dangerous at the drop of a hat out there.


I'm pretty sure you'd probably eliminate a lot of fisherman if you randomly test them. You don't work 30-40 hours straight naturally?


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I'm surprised Cornelia did'nt require Jake to take a test before and after the trip as part of his contract.


He did take a drug/piss test at the start of the trip. Or do I not recall correctly?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jeepair said:


> He did take a drug/piss test at the start of the trip. Or do I not recall correctly?


I think that was at the beginning of last season ... Phil was still alive.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jeepair said:


> He did take a drug/piss test at the start of the trip. Or do I not recall correctly?


Yeah he did and he passed.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Just watched this weeks episode last night. Yeah, Jake..you're innocent all right. Everyone gets right off the boat without packing a bag and heads straight to the airport without telling anyone, not to mention his own brother. I don't know who in their right mind would want to captain that boat now without taking on an entire new crew. If the majority owner is smart I'd probably see about buying Josh and Jake out. I'm sure Jake would take any kind of offer so he could go off and buy some more drugs.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

BeanMeScot said:


> Jake sure didn't seem too confident of getting a negative drug test. He looked surprised it was negative.





windracer said:


> I think that was at the beginning of last season ... Phil was still alive.





Gunnyman said:


> Yeah he did and he passed.


Gunny is right. He took a piss test before they left the dock on this trip and passed it. I thought he seemed shock that it was negative at the time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> He did take a drug/piss test at the start of the trip. Or do I not recall correctly?


My point was before AND after.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Jake's guilt/innocence aside, I don't have a problem with them calling off the king crab fishing. They were out of money and weren't catching much of anything. Look at the crab count for the last two episodes. The CM was at 21,000lbs. The next lowest count was 140,000lbs. The Seabrooke, two episodes ago, was at 180,000lbs. They filled the red quota of 130,000 and put on an additional 50,000 of blue.

I read somewhere that the CM had leased out its quotas to other boats and the quotas they were using were obtained by the Captain. So maybe part of the reason they didn't go out for red crab was that when the captain goes, so do the quotas. Reading some of the interviews with Derrick shows he's a complete pompous ass and it's no wonder the entire crew wanted him gone.



> They're not fishermen, neither one of them. ... They want to make TV. Josh is not a fisherman and never will be. I think he grew up with Velcro on his shoes, because he couldn't tie a fishing knot if you held a gun to his head.





> Sig wouldn't catch a pimple on my ass when it comes to being a fisherman. Okay? I've been retired for five f-ing years, but, I'm still one of the best out here





> I have fished bigger seas than any boat on this show because I had a boat called the Siberian Sea. It was 137 feet long, it had 26 hundred square feet of living area in it. It was built to fish in the Bering Sea, it weighed over 1,500 tons completely loaded. I had it for 15 years. And I kicked a lot of guys' asses out here, including everybody on this show.


He also said he is 99% sure the CM will never be on DC ever again because the owner is PO'd at Discovery for what happened on board.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have no problem with anything he said there. In fact, your 1st quote is substantiated by the article I posted earlier saying the kids just wanted to fish to get the DC payday.

And it is true about that ship he captained.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Here's an article just posted on the CM website (I'm "friends" with them on FB)

http://www.corneliamarie.com/featured/capt-derrick-and-josh-speak-up/


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

There's 3 sides to every story. The captain's, Josh and Jake's, and the truth. The truth is usually somewhere in the middle. I have little doubt Jake told the captain that they were there to make TV. I also bet that if they were actually catching crab, they would have stayed out. I don't think it was a good idea to try and catch Blues when your dealing with a captain and crew that don't trust each other. If Phil had done the same, the crew would have given him the benefit because they KNOW he can find the crab. They just didn't feel that confidence in the new guy.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I have no problem with anything he said there. In fact, your 1st quote is substantiated by the article I posted earlier saying the kids just wanted to fish to get the DC payday.
> 
> And it is true about that ship he captained.


It may be true that he did those things but he still comes off as a pompous ass, especially when he failed miserably at finding any crab. I don't see how you can blame Jake and Josh for that. It's not like they weren't dropping pots and pulling them in.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I have no problem with anything he said there. In fact, your 1st quote is substantiated by the article I posted earlier saying the kids just wanted to fish to get the DC payday.
> 
> And it is true about that ship he captained.


It may be true that he did those things but he still comes off as a pompous ass, especially when he failed miserably at finding any crab. I don't see how you can blame Jake and Josh for that. It's not like they weren't dropping pots and pulling them in.

That's not to say I am defending Jake and Josh because they have both shown themselves to be lazy throughout the history of the show and Jake was clearly lying about the drugs.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> It may be true that he did those things but he still comes off as a pompous ass, especially when he failed miserably at finding any crab. I don't see how you can blame Jake and Josh for that. It's not like they weren't dropping pots and pulling them in.


According to the article, they only fished 5 days. Odds of finding crab, especially blues, in such a short time period is probably near 0.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> There's 3 sides to every story. The captain's, Josh and Jake's, and the truth. The truth is usually somewhere in the middle. I have little doubt Jake told the captain that they were there to make TV. I also bet that if they were actually catching crab, they would have stayed out. I don't think it was a good idea to try and catch Blues when your dealing with a captain and crew that don't trust each other. If Phil had done the same, the crew would have given him the benefit because they KNOW he can find the crab. They just didn't feel that confidence in the new guy.


I think this is a pretty good analysis. They should have just done a regular ol' season of RC and gotten that under their belt before they tried anything new or different. I also agree that everything would have been great if they had been on the crab.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Doesn't matter if the Captain failed at getting crab or not, he's still the Captain of the boat. The Harris boys will be out of $$$ and most likely have to sell their share of the boat if they don't learn to shape up or ship out.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

BeanMeScot said:


> According to the article, they only fished 5 days. Odds of finding crab, especially blues, in such a short time period is probably near 0.


Yeah, crazy that they only gave it such a short period of time. Gives more creedence to the Captain's assertion that they were just out there to get on film and then go home.



pmyers said:


> I think this is a pretty good analysis. They should have just done a regular ol' season of RC and gotten that under their belt before they tried anything new or different. I also agree that everything would have been great if they had been on the crab.


Except that they had already sold there RC quota, so couldn't go for RC. The only reason they went for blue was because the Captain bought someone else's quota.



rifleman69 said:


> Doesn't matter if the Captain failed at getting crab or not, he's still the Captain of the boat. The Harris boys will be out of $$$ and most likely have to sell their share of the boat if they don't learn to shape up or ship out.


I'm sure J&J loved Phil, but they (Jake more than Josh in the edits we saw) never showed him the respect due the Captain of the boat. So not surprised they didn't show any respect to the new Captain. Will be interesting to see the Opie season and see how the next new Captain fares.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> ...Except that they had already sold there RC quota, so couldn't go for RC. The only reason they went for blue was because the Captain bought someone else's quota...


well they must have had some RC quota because there was a whole conversation about RC fishing and the boys giving up on that before it even started. Or they were going to fish somebody else's quote. Regardless, they bailed on it.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Aren't Jake and Josh kinda screwing the CM deckhands? Sure, as owners they can sell their quota and make some money. Or they can decide to say screw it and pack it in. But what about the guys that rely on a good season to get paid?


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> Aren't Jake and Josh kinda screwing the CM deckhands? Sure, as owners they can sell their quota and make some money. Or they can decide to say screw it and pack it in. But what about the guys that rely on a good season to get paid?





Spoiler



Isn't that why two of them leave for opie season?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

rifleman69 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that why two of them leave for opie season?


I have to confess I haven't actually watched the show this year so I don't know.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

BeanMeScot said:


> According to the article, they only fished 5 days. Odds of finding crab, especially blues, in such a short time period is probably near 0.


But they were out for 8 or 9 days on the trip. A few episodes back, one of the other captains fishing blues called another for advice when his delivery date was changed. He cut his trip short because the crab wouldn't have survived the extra few days. After 10 days, the blues, which are more fragile, start dying off quickly. So the CM would have only been able to fish for one or two more days tops, which, based on what they were pulling, wouldn't have made that much of a difference.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> Aren't Jake and Josh kinda screwing the CM deckhands? Sure, as owners they can sell their quota and make some money. Or they can decide to say screw it and pack it in. But what about the guys that rely on a good season to get paid?


gotta wonder big time what these second level reality tv stars are also being paid.............the "stars" make the bigger bucks for sure like kate/jon, paul sr/jr./mikey, jersey shore cast, the boat captains etc etc down the reality pay chain. but these second/third level and lower guys should be getting paid something too and it probably is pretty decent $$.

just look at the Alaskan Gold cast where those idiots went up there and blew supposedly $275K to find $20K of gold. but they are already signed up and coming back for a second season. and they were all moaning *****ing about selling everything they had to try and be millionaires but losing houses, jobs etc etc......losing thousands a day but able to fly in their wifes and kids..........hmmm.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Was it just me or did it look like, as the whole confrontation was taking place on CM, there were a couple of other guys that had an "Oh shoot, I hope he doesn't test me!" look on their faces? Especially Steve(?), the engine room guy?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> Was it just me or did it look like, as the whole confrontation was taking place on CM, there were a couple of other guys that had an "Oh shoot, I hope he doesn't test me!" look on their faces? Especially Steve(?), the engine room guy?


That's probably what the captain should have done.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

As much as I dislike the Hillstrands, that was a pretty great prank they pulled on Sig.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> As much as I dislike the Hillstrands, that was a pretty great prank they pulled on Sig.


Yes it was!!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I'm not going to watch the show -- can you spoilerize the prank? thanks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> I'm not going to watch the show -- can you spoilerize the prank? thanks.


? Why not watch the show?

They turned off their gps and lights so they were "off grid" and crept up to Sig's boat and let off about 20 chinese lanterns. Sig see's all these floating lights and geniunely freaks out. "


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> ? Why not watch the show?
> 
> They turned off their gps and lights so they were "off grid" and crept up to Sig's boat and let off about 20 chinese lanterns. Sig see's all these floating lights and geniunely freaks out. "


Didn't they say 40? Or maybe they had 40 and only did about 20. Sigs reaction was funny.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> As much as I dislike the Hillstrands, that was a pretty great prank they pulled on Sig.


Their boat and the Northwestern seem to continually be the most profitable (for the deckhands) season after season. That's where I'd want to work.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JFriday said:


> Didn't they say 40? Or maybe they had 40 and only did about 20. Sigs reaction was funny.


they did say 40 but I didn't see anywhere near that many.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> ? Why not watch the show?


I just don't have time these days. I keep up with the highlights here.  Besides, it's just turning into one big drama-fest and less fishing.



pmyers said:


> They turned off their gps and lights so they were "off grid" and crept up to Sig's boat and let off about 20 chinese lanterns. Sig see's all these floating lights and geniunely freaks out. "


Maybe this is because I haven't actually seen the episode, but (A) what does turning off their GPS have to do with anything (it's receive only). (2) Maybe they turned off their radar so Sig couldn't detect it.... but.. (iii) Wouldn't Sig's radar pick up their boat being that close? Aren't there collision alarms that warn the captain of approaching vessels? Unless someone on Sig's boat turned them off, which I think would be easy for the captain to notice. Sounds like a set-up to make some good TV.

Maybe I should watch the show.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Yup, great prank. Makes me realize if I could be on any boat it would be the TB for sure.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> ...Maybe I should watch the show.


yup


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Hank said:


> Maybe this is because I haven't actually seen the episode, but (A) what does turning off their GPS have to do with anything (it's receive only). (2) Maybe they turned off their radar so Sig couldn't detect it.... but.. (iii) Wouldn't Sig's radar pick up their boat being that close? Aren't there collision alarms that warn the captain of approaching vessels? Unless someone on Sig's boat turned them off, which I think would be easy for the captain to notice. Sounds like a set-up to make some good TV.


They called it their auto identifier, IIRC


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

snowjay said:


> They called it their auto identifier, IIRC


Sure, the auto-identifier would id the boat, but Sig's radar should have detected a huge boat that close it would have set off the proximity alarms. Just sayin'.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Hillstrands had a cloaking device.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Ah, OK.. that explains it. Thanks.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Alright I can't wait til next season, someone spoiler tag whether Edgar came back for Opilio.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Ment said:


> Alright I can't wait til next season, someone spoiler tag whether Edgar came back for Opilio.


You can ask him yourself at http://www.deadliestcatchfan.com/forum/topics/edgars-point-of-view He posts on that forum.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Edgar is already the mechanic on the boat. Why can't he just do that? Why does he have to be the deck boss and work the deck?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

BeanMeScot said:


> Edgar is already the mechanic on the boat. Why can't he just do that? Why does he have to be the deck boss and work the deck?


He could but he's still be away from his family for the same length of time.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> Edgar is already the mechanic on the boat. Why can't he just do that? Why does he have to be the deck boss and work the deck?


I think his main issue is being away from his family for weeks at a time.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

BeanMeScot said:


> Edgar is already the mechanic on the boat. Why can't he just do that? Why does he have to be the deck boss and work the deck?


I think Sig and Edgar should do what the Hilstands do - split the captain's seat between Kings and Opies. Not sure if Sig's ego would allow that. This would only be if Edgar is just worn out. If it is really about spending time with his family then there is nothing that can be done about that.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

snowjay said:


> He could but he's still be away from his family for the same length of time.





scooterboy said:


> I think his main issue is being away from his family for weeks at a time.


Most of what he says is related to having a bad back and neck and being broken down after doing it for 24 years. I think the family thing is part of it but what other job is he going to get that would allow him to also be home weeks at the time and still make that amount of money?



LifeIsABeach said:


> I think Sig and Edgar should do what the Hilstands do - split the captain's seat between Kings and Opies. Not sure if Sig's ego would allow that. This would only be if Edgar is just worn out. If it is really about spending time with his family then there is nothing that can be done about that.


I don't think Edgar really wants to be a captain. It seems like any time Sig tries to teach Edgar how to be captain, he isn't that interested.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I seem to remember reading that Edgar does captain the boat at times, just not for crab season. Like Montey (sp?) on the Wizard mentioning that he captains the boat as much or more than his brother, just not for TV season.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> I seem to remember reading that Edgar does captain the boat at times, just not for crab season. Like Montey (sp?) on the Wizard mentioning that he captains the boat as much or more than his brother, just not for TV season.


I seem to remember that as well. When they go fishing (for fish) usually Edgar is the captain. Sad to hear how he too has struggled with addiction. It would be a big loss to both the boat and the show to lose him.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Hank said:


> Sure, the auto-identifier would id the boat, but Sig's radar should have detected a huge boat that close it would have set off the proximity alarms. Just sayin'.


It would have detected something, but I am sure he did not expect a boat, since they all use the auto identifier, and he was clearly distracted by the things floating in the sky. He did say at one point "Is that a boat out there?"


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

My feeling is he's found other income through the show now and realizes that fishing isn't the only way he can make a buck. I'd sure miss him if he was off the boat, but I think he'd be making the right decision.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Edgar is still part owner of the boat and according to Wikipedia, he captains the boat when they tender salmon and herring during the summer so he could still do that too if it is his back that is causing his departure. Plus like you mentioned, they are pulling in cash through the marketing company they developed from the show, Northwestern Brothers Marketing LLC.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Recorded and watched the prank bit last night. That was absolutely HYSTERICAL!  :up:

I can see why it would be extra creepy to Sig as I'm sure he was sleep deprived and running on cigarettes and caffeine.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I do have to agree with Edgar though. I don't see Sig ever quitting. He's going to die in that chair, because that is his life.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Frylock said:


> I do have to agree with Edgar though. I don't see Sig ever quitting. He's going to die in that chair, because that is his life.


I can't imagine spending that much time away from my family. Don't these guys fish all Summer too? Seems like they are barely ever home. That would be tough. And I also agree about Sig. He's not going anywhere. Being Captain is who he is.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Saw a billboard on the way to LA that Sig and the Hilstrandt brothers are doing some type of "apperance" at Agua Calienta casino in July.


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

Capt Sig & The Hillstrand Brothers from Deadliest Catch

Hampton Beach Casino Ballroom (New Hampshire)

June 11, 8 PM


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

OK I guess it is ok to say this here since it deals with King Crab Season. On After the Catch (6/14/11) the harris boys did themselves no favors. Especially Josh with all the yelling. The other captains were trying to talk to him and explain and tell stories, but all he wanted to talk about was Derrick Ray disrespecting him.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, that was uncomfortable to watch.

The Hillstrands left and never came back, seemed odd as well.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmm... will have to watch it tonight.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

So Derrick seems to think Phil was soft with his kids. From the show editing I can't say for sure that is true, just they were very inexperienced. Was the CM a 'loosey goosey' ship?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

smark said:


> Hmm... will have to watch it tonight.


My TiVo had some issues and I lost my SP for that and never added it back in. I'd kind of lost interest in the show and was really only watching it because Mike Rowe was on it. I'lll have to add it back in. Should be a little more interesting with all the new developments.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Ment said:


> So Derrick seems to think Phil was soft with his kids. From the show editing I can't say for sure that is true, just they were very inexperienced. Was the CM a 'loosey goosey' ship?


I took it as more that Phil perhaps didn't teach his kids the things they needed to know about running the boat. Whether that was because he thought he'd have longer on Earth or not would be the question.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

That is the way I took it as well. He never sat them down and showed them all the nuances of running the boat.

I am sure the Hillstrands went out to help calm the situation down, and they will be back, since this is a five hour show.

Also, Keith -- you don't have to make a comment to everything said. Why don't you watch what Sig does and try to talk when he does, not over everybody.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

smark said:


> I took it as more that Phil perhaps didn't teach his kids the things they needed to know about running the boat. Whether that was because he thought he'd have longer on Earth or not would be the question.


I haven't see ATC yet (hope my SP got it) but from the stuff Derick said during the season this was my take, too. They did seem to do a good job as deck hands, but don't remember either being in the wheel house trying to learn more (could just be the editing, of course.) Now that Phil is gone both boys seem to think they should be the Captain, and yet neither one has the experience, nor IMO, the maturity.

Wonder how much the boats and individuals on each boat earn from the network? I've never seen anything that details salaries they earn from Discovery.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hillstrands were back at the end of the show, and you could tell that EVERYONE not with the last name of Harris were pissed at the boys' response to Derrick. And in no way, shape, or form did Derrick disrespect Phil...just that he didn't teach the boys more to help run the boat.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

One of the things that Derick keeps claiming is that Josh can't even tie a bowline knot. That should have been easy to disprove countless times on tape and even ATC.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just watched ATC. Wow, the camera man had to come out and break it up. Josh was way out of line. They hired Derick to be the captain, and then J&J expected him to take orders from them and do things their way. You could tell Sig and Keith both wanted to say something to J&J about it being the Capt's boat, too bad they didn't say more. I'm sure J&J still don't get it.

Strange that the Hillstrands were both gone when Derick first came out.

I really disliked the 'green horn' Captain of the Ramblin Rose (Elliot) during the King crab season, and his attitude on ATC and the scenes they showed of him being a jerk to the camera man didn't change my opinion. What a jerk.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

smark said:


> I took it as more that Phil perhaps didn't teach his kids the things they needed to know about running the boat. Whether that was because he thought he'd have longer on Earth or not would be the question.





tripmac said:


> One of the things that Derick keeps claiming is that Josh can't even tie a bowline knot. That should have been easy to disprove countless times on tape and even ATC.


Maybe Phil was a 'get'er done' guy and Derrick is a 'do things the right way' type of person so he sees them as soft and coddled. So when Josh ties a knot that holds and Derrick thinks these kids don't know how to do crap on a boat.

Probably a bit of both, I think it's very hard for parents to treat their kids fairly in a work situation, it seems to go to either extreme. Look at Sig and Jake...poor guy can't ever do anything right in Sig's eyes.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

rifleman69 said:


> Hillstrands were back at the end of the show,


They were? I guess I missed it. It got painful to watch and started doing other things while it was on the background and didn't think they returned.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

I was hoping Derrick would bring up what he said in an interview after he left the boat. About how Josh told him they weren't there to fish, they were there to get enough tv footage, then call it a day.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Strange that the Hillstrands were both gone when Derick first came out.


I figured it was just to make room at the table. And Elliot, man, what a moron. He and J&J all need to learn to grow up. At 29, you should be a little more mature than that..


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm sure ATC is filmed over several days for their (5) one hour show... I'll have to remember to see if their clothing changes or not.

Josh saying he respected him as Captain and then lashing out like that. Umm, I'd say no to you respecting him as Captain. Hell, the crew just about Mutiny'd on Derrick.

Elliot. I think he probably acted just like Sig, Keith etc during their first year. I can't even imaging a camera in your face 24 hours a day especially during something dangerous and stressful. I like the injection of new blood and hope he and the Captain of Seabrooke stays around. Wonder why Captain Scott (Seabrooke) wasn't in this episode.

Anyone think Sig will give up the Captains seat for Edgar for next years Opies? lol. They should switch off like the Hillstrands do.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Ment said:


> Probably a bit of both, I think it's very hard for parents to treat their kids fairly in a work situation, it seems to go to either extreme. Look at Sig and Jake...poor guy can't ever do anything right in Sig's eyes.


Jake isn't Sig's kid. Jake's father went missing in the woods.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jeepair said:


> Anyone think Sig will give up the Captains seat for Edgar for next years Opies? lol. They should switch off like the Hillstrands do.


It sounds like Edgar for King, Sig for Opies would work for awhile, to build up the crew's confidence. I'm not sure what Sig would do during the King season... Sit on his *** like the other (non-captaining) Hillstrand brother does?  I don't see Sig being the deck boss, but who knows?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> It sounds like Edgar for King, Sig for Opies would work for awhile, to build up the crew's confidence. I'm not sure what Sig would do during the King season... Sit on his *** like the other (non-captaining) Hillstrand brother does?  I don't see Sig being the deck boss, but who knows?


Except Edgar's whole point seemed to be he doesn't want to be on deck during Opie season. Rougher weather is why he wanted to be Capt during Opies. I expect we'll see him back next year for Kings, but he'll sit out Opies again.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Frylock said:


> I figured it was just to make room at the table. And Elliot, man, what a moron. He and J&J all need to learn to grow up. At 29, you should be a little more mature than that..


He keeps his sticker on this flat billed hat. Tells you enough!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Except Edgar's whole point seemed to be he doesn't want to be on deck during Opie season. Rougher weather is why he wanted to be Capt during Opies. I expect we'll see him back next year for Kings, but he'll sit out Opies again.


Yeah, he did cite several ailments (bad knees, bad hip, etc.), and rougher seas and colder weather would not help in the least. One thing about Edgar missing the Opie season, the crew (I'm thinking of Jake Anderson here) would have a better learning experience. Learn in the worst of conditions would make work in the best of conditions seem like a cake walk. Of course it would be rough going until the experience is gained, and may cause safety issues (again, Jake on the hydraulics, timing the rolls, as seen on ATC). Losing Edgar is/will be hard for the Northwestern captain and crew...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> Yeah, he did cite several ailments (bad knees, bad hip, etc.), and rougher seas and colder weather would not help in the least. One thing about Edgar missing the Opie season, the crew (I'm thinking of Jake Anderson here) would have a better learning experience. Learn in the worst of conditions would make work in the best of conditions seem like a cake walk. Of course it would be rough going until the experience is gained, and may cause safety issues (again, Jake on the hydraulics, timing the rolls, as seen on ATC). Losing Edgar is/will be hard for the Northwestern captain and crew...


On the show they seem to be setting Jake up as taking over Edgar's duties. But I wonder if in reality it isn't the guy who was on ATC when they brought Edgar out (can't remember his name.) They talked about him being the most experienced deck hand, and he's older than Sig. So I think maybe the Jake stuff is just for the cameras (well, and to stroke Jake since he's made it clear he wants to be a captain some day.)


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> On the show they seem to be setting Jake up as taking over Edgar's duties. But I wonder if in reality it isn't the guy who was on ATC when they brought Edgar out (can't remember his name.) They talked about him being the most experienced deck hand, and he's older than Sig. So I think maybe the Jake stuff is just for the cameras (well, and to stroke Jake since he's made it clear he wants to be a captain some day.)


Actually the other Brother, Norman, is the backup engineer according to the Discovery website. I'm sure Jake could try to be Normans backup.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Bob Coxner said:


> Jake isn't Sig's kid. Jake's father went missing in the woods.


That is true, I should have clarified. Sig is a father figure to the kid tho.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> On the show they seem to be setting Jake up as taking over Edgar's duties. But I wonder if in reality it isn't the guy who was on ATC when they brought Edgar out (can't remember his name.) They talked about him being the most experienced deck hand, and he's older than Sig. So I think maybe the Jake stuff is just for the cameras (well, and to stroke Jake since he's made it clear he wants to be a captain some day.)





jeepair said:


> Actually the other Brother, Norman, is the backup engineer according to the Discovery website. I'm sure Jake could try to be Normans backup.


The guy I was talking about is named Nick. They showed him on this week's ep when Sig pulled the crew off deck due to the weather. He's the one I'd think would have the experience to take over Edgar's role as Deck boss.

Don't remember Norman. Is he a deck hand too, as well as backup Engr?

edit: OK, now I'm really confused. I thought the guy named "Nick Maver Jr" shown at about 2 minues into the ep, was the guy from ATC. But then when they took Jake off the crane later in the show Norman took over. So Nick and Norman are 2 different guys and I've always it was one guy. So was Norman the one on ATC at the same time as Edgar was there talking about taking Opie season off?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

It seemed like they had edited out some stuff at the start between Josh and the captain. They didn't show any reason for him to be yelling.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why is it that nobody wants to give those kids tough love? I swear I could tell that the other captains wanted to just tell Josh to STFU and grow up and that captain Rick was right, but nobody would.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Why is it that nobody wants to give those kids tough love? I swear I could tell that the other captains wanted to just tell Josh to STFU and grow up and that captain Rick was right, but nobody would.


I agree. The look on the faces of Sig and Keith were saying that, but nobody would/could.

Just because you own 12.5% (each for J&J) of the boat does not mean you know it all. Now go back on deck and try to learn and stop giving orders.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm not on the "boat" that believes that Capt Derick was disrespectful. I also don't think he was slamming Phil as a person, but was criticizing him as a captain and how he didn't really teach his sons what they should have learned.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I don't think he was disrespectful either. I think we was trying to tell them that Phil had not taught them everything they needed to know. He was willing to impart some knowledge to them out of respect to Phil (and Cornelia), but they had to listen and learn.
Unfortunately that means doing it his (Derrick's) way.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I know Jake did it a bit last year with the Northwestern, but I think they both need to go work on other boats for a while to learn form someone else and to keep their ownership from undermining whoever captains the CM.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

snowjay said:


> I know Jake did it a bit last year with the Northwestern, but I think they both need to go work on other boats for a while to learn form someone else and to keep their ownership from undermining whoever captains the CM.


yeah, I think that would be a great idea. Let them go on somebody else's boat (even though CM is hardly "their" boat, they think it is).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I know this is wrong, but the entire time Josh was yelling on ATC I just kept looking at his ears. They were mesmerizing.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

snowjay said:


> I know Jake did it a bit last year with the Northwestern, but I think they both need to go work on other boats for a while to learn form someone else and to keep their ownership from undermining whoever captains the CM.


Agree 100% although I don't think they'd ever do it now. That ship has sailed 

I'm not getting the feeling these two are going to be fishing for much longer... I think they'll stick around as long as Discovery Channel is willing to pay them and then I think they'll be gone. They just don't seem born to do it the way most of those guys do. Maybe they can get their own show? Oh yeah, that's right... They don't know how to _do_ anything...


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

snowjay said:


> I know Jake did it a bit last year with the Northwestern, but I think they both need to go work on other boats for a while to learn form someone else and to keep their ownership from undermining whoever captains the CM.


Not only to learn from someone else, but to just get away from that boat. The Cornelia Marie would have to be a dreadful place for those boys without Cap'n Phil. They need to get their eyes looking at something different; not the wheelhouse where Phil used to be...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I know this is wrong, but the entire time Josh was yelling on ATC I just kept looking at his ears. They were mesmerizing.


Hahaha me too.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Forgot to say, the Wizard picking up Freddie was a big score in my eyes. He is a hell of a crewmate from what I've seen. Him and Lenny are a winning pair. Good job Keith.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't catch ATC, but regarding the posts where it's been said that Phil didn't teach his boys - which is what I believe was at the heart of Derrick's attitude about the whole thing.

I seem to remember Phil feeling that Jake was much more likely to carry on in the fishing business and he seemed to feel that Josh just didn't have it - mainly the desire, I think, more than the ability. I've always felt that Phil hadn't taught his kids much because they didn't step up and show an interest/desire to learn more.

When Phil died, I didn't think either of them was much longer for the business. It seemed that Josh made moves to step up, but I think that was more in honor of Phil than a real desire.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jeepair said:


> Forgot to say, the Wizard picking up Freddie was a big score in my eyes. He is a hell of a crewmate from what I've seen. Him and Lenny are a winning pair. Good job Keith.


And good job Freddie. He's no fool. I think I'd have bailed on those two idiots too. He's gonna make a lot more money with Keith.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Freddie indicated he could have been making a lot more money for years but he went out with Phil because the boat was family to him. Now he's going for the money.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> Forgot to say, the Wizard picking up Freddie was a big score in my eyes. He is a hell of a crewmate from what I've seen. Him and Lenny are a winning pair. Good job Keith.


Yeah great move for him! Get away from that entire boat!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Yeah great move for him! Get away from that entire boat!


Moving Away from the CM: Good Move.
Moving to the Wizard: Not so Good Move.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Frylock said:


> Moving Away from the CM: Good Move.
> Moving to the Wizard: Not so Good Move.


Depends on what you want. The Wizard has a rep for working tons of hours. Obviously some are good with that. And they make good money because they do work so hard. They were showing Freddie on the Wizard last night and Keith was talking about how much of a good influence he was on the rest of the crew and how he fit in perfectly. I think Freddie is a hard worker so it might suit him just fine.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Shouldn't we move to a new OPIE 2011 season thread? 

Wizard: Freddie and the cod blood... Yes! That is the type of person I would love to work along and Keith even commented that he brings great energy to everyone. 

Northwestern: DOWN, GET THE F... DOWN. OMG, that was one hell of a wave. Sig didn't warn the crew in the back so I'm guessing they were in the boat and not out working. Even though they showed the crew back there, I'm thinking that was editing. 

Time Bandit: There is ONE captain and do it my way. You are correct Andy! ...and Yeow to pulling the teeth. 

Ramblin Rose: Slow down your speach Elliott.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

jeepair said:


> Shouldn't we move to a new OPIE 2011 season thread?
> 
> Wizard: Freddie and the cod blood... Yes! That is the type of person I would love to work along and Keith even commented that he brings great energy to everyone.
> 
> Northwestern: DOWN, GET THE F... DOWN. OMG, that was one hell of a wave. Sig didn't warn the crew in the back so I'm guessing they were in the boat and not out working. Even though they showed the crew back there, I'm thinking that was editing.


Yeah, we should probably have an Opie 2011 thread. In any case, Freddie is freakin' awesome. Like Keith said, he is a lightning bolt that just improves crew morale immensely. That is very valuable.

And on the Northwestern, Nick(? Jake's uncle) getting hit in the face with that hook. Dang. As Sig said, it could have been much worse. It could have taken out an eye, or even killed him. Yeah, I assume the crew was inside when that wave hit, or Sig would have been screamin' on the microphone to them outside, not just yelling at the camera man in the bridge. Just editing.

However, throughout the seasons, I'm not surprised more crewmen haven't been swept overboard by rogue waves. I remember one man overboard in the past, and it was in bad weather, but it wasn't because of a wave. IIRC, he was trying to restrain an out-of-control pot. I know he survived, which also surprised me.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

wtf happened to Mikeys (TB) eyebrows? When they lost the anchor I thought he was Geldorf on The Wall


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

tgrim1 said:


> wtf happened to Mikeys (TB) eyebrows? When they lost the anchor I thought he was Geldorf on The Wall


Last week or week before his face got slammed into the sorting table by a wave. He had a big cut in his eyebrow, so I'm guessing they had to shave it to put in stitches.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

How did they get the anchor back?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JFriday said:


> How did they get the anchor back?


The anchor had a buoy attached to it via a line (much like the pots), and they just hooked the buoy and hauled it back on board. A 1500 lb anchor isn't much heavier than a full crab pot, although a 1500 lb anchor probably has nearly that much weight in attached chain, too. Last we saw of it, it was on deck, so I don't know if they are in a situation where they could actually redeploy it.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok I guess when they showed the re-enactment I assumed the line broke lower than the bouy.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Ok I guess when they showed the re-enactment I assumed the line broke lower than the bouy.


No, the buoy line was attached directly to the anchor. So when they hauled the anchor up, the anchor was the first thing out of the water, followed by the anchor chain. I'm guessing the anchor cable broke where it was attached to the anchor chain, but I couldn't say for certain.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That wave, and the look on Sig's face almost made me "shart"!


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Last week or week before his face got slammed into the sorting table by a wave. He had a big cut in his eyebrow, so I'm guessing they had to shave it to put in stitches.


oh yeah, I forgot about that


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

justen_m said:


> However, throughout the seasons, I'm not surprised more crewmen haven't been swept overboard by rogue waves. I remember one man overboard in the past, and it was in bad weather, but it wasn't because of a wave. IIRC, he was trying to restrain an out-of-control pot. I know he survived, which also surprised me.


He was suprised he survived, too!


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

BeanMeScot said:


> He was suprised he survived, too!


Isnt he the deck boss on Ramblin Rose? I forgot his name.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

FWIW, from twitter, "Captain Keith Colburn from the Deadliest Catch will be teaching a boating safety class at Boise Rec Fest on Sunday, June 26th at noon!"
I plan to be there!!! I have no idea what he will talk about, but if he slips up, I plan to grill him. Not as a fan. But as a former USN Officer with experience where he fished, and the North Atlantic.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

justen_m said:


> FWIW, from twitter, "Captain Keith Colburn from the Deadliest Catch will be teaching a boating safety class at Boise Rec Fest on Sunday, June 26th at noon!"
> I plan to be there!!! I have no idea what he will talk about, but if he slips up, I plan to grill him. Not as a fan. But as a former USN Officer with experience where he fished, and the North Atlantic.


If you're familiar with the North Atlantic you should give Swords: Life on the Line a try. It's Deadliest Catch lite. Discovery Channel, Thursdays.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Ask Captain Keith if he has stopped chewing tobacco. I don't think they showed if he has or not. I liked that he phoned his daughter for support.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

jeepair said:


> Ask Captain Keith if he has stopped chewing tobacco. I don't think they showed if he has or not. I liked that he phoned his daughter for support.


I don't think he has. I'm pretty sure on last week's episode I saw a spit cup next to the wheel. Of course Opie season was filmed several months ago so I guess it's possible he could have quit after the season was over.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

tgrim1 said:


> Isnt he the deck boss on Ramblin Rose? I forgot his name.


Kevin.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

So how was Keith?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Nothing on the last episode eh?

Wasn't too bad, but I'm beginning to think that Keith has some size issues or something.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Man, Keith is an absolute tool. I'd be a bit more careful if I were him, he's about the smallest guy on that boat and bigger, sleep deprived guys being treated that way could result in a response that he can't handle. Even the squirrely Hillstrand brother embarrassed him a season or two ago.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Smart of the greenhorn to back on deck after Keith yelled at him, instead of going to bed.

Also a good thing Tony found the crab after leaving the plentiful grounds they were on before - he would have been next on the Harris boys' shizzle-list.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Keith is a complete jerk. He's yelling at a greenhorn for having a bad attitude, but the only one who seemed to think he did was Keith, who's up in the wheelhouse, and every now and then gets a bee in his bonnet about SOMEONE and goes off on them.

And seriously Keith, the camera crew is not there to make you coffee! Expecting them to do things like that for you show what a jerk you are. If they make some, great, but expecting them to is crazy. They are not your crew!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> Keith is a complete jerk. He's yelling at a greenhorn for having a bad attitude, but the only one who seemed to think he did was Keith, who's up in the wheelhouse, and every now and then gets a bee in his bonnet about SOMEONE and goes off on them...


yeah...that's what a Deck boss is for....who is his brother! Let him handle any issues like that.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Keith is an ass. I wish "Mouse" would just lose it once and wham... 

Captain Scott. Nice call on your brother. The SeaBrooke looks like a nice boat I'd want to be on with a good Capt.

Jake. Not bad at taking the Northwestern into the harbour.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I saw on "After the Catch" that Jake got his Captain's License! good for him. And you can see the respect that Sig has for him.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> I saw on "After the Catch" that Jake got his Captain's License! good for him. And you can see the respect that Sig has for him.


Wonder if he will chafe at becoming Edgar, since that is what Sig will need from him for the next few years. Jake doesn't have thick skin and Sig is bound to wear him down eventually.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know if it has always been this way or if I'm just noticing it more this season, but I wish they'd get every boat into each episode. I think the only boats in the last episode were the Seabrooke, Kodiak, Northwestern, and Wizard. No Cornelia Marie, Time Bandit, or Ramblin Rose.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Sig's reaction after the producer woke him up was priceless. It was like a "Huh? Oh ****!" moment. Since the producer was there and they were using the steady night vision cam too, I think we can assume the same thing happened when Keith was alerted to his guy sleeping at the wheel a few weeks ago.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Sig's reaction after the producer woke him up was priceless. It was like a "Huh? Oh ****!" moment.


Yeah, that was crazy ... I loved how they captioned his mumblings, too. He was completely out of it.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

120 pounds per shot. Wow, not sure I could even lift that off the deck.  Tony should have know better than to try to lift it. 

Nice to see Tony teaching with the 'boys' on the CM.

Good job with Elliott rigging the air compressor with the smaller motor.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> ..Good job with Elliott rigging the air compressor with the smaller motor.


Yeah props to him. He's made 2 great "fixes" on that boat that could have meant disaster this season. I think he's going to make a good captain.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Keith must really like his coffee because that's one heck of a reaction to a guy asking to talk to the producer.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Keith must really like his coffee because that's one heck of a reaction to a guy asking to talk to the producer.


Stress and addiction is a wonderful thing.


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

Keith is a jerk, and deserves all the bad luck that comes his way.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

jeepair said:


> 120 pounds per shot. Wow, not sure I could even lift that off the deck.  Tony should have know better than to try to lift it.


His biggest mistake was trying to throw it into the pot using only one hand/arm. If he used both he probably would have been okay.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Anyone watch the discovery special on the Hillstrand brothers trying to catch the Alaskan version of the Loch Ness Monster? 

I enjoy their crazy antics on the Time Bandit for DC but some parts of that special I just had to FF. That large hook was bent big time. Yeow.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

jeepair said:


> Anyone watch the discovery special on the Hillstrand brothers trying to catch the Alaskan version of the Loch Ness Monster?
> 
> I enjoy their crazy antics on the Time Bandit for DC but some parts of that special I just had to FF. That large hook was bent big time. Yeow.


I did and feel the same way. I think I watched it in about 10 minutes.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> Anyone watch the discovery special on the Hillstrand brothers trying to catch the Alaskan version of the Loch Ness Monster?
> 
> I enjoy their crazy antics on the Time Bandit for DC but some parts of that special I just had to FF. That large hook was bent big time. Yeow.


I caught about the last 10 minutes and saw them shooting an automatic rifle and explosives into the water and immediately tuned out, for good.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

jeepair said:


> Anyone watch the discovery special on the Hillstrand brothers trying to catch the Alaskan version of the Loch Ness Monster?
> 
> I enjoy their crazy antics on the Time Bandit for DC but some parts of that special I just had to FF. That large hook was bent big time. Yeow.


This is the show that Discovery Channel filed suit over, that almost wiped out Deadliest Catch this season. If I remember correctly I don't think the Hillstrand's were happy with the way it came out and didn't want it to air. The Hillstrands refused to cooperate with Discovery for Deadliest Catch and in a show of solidarity, Sig Hansen also refused to participate. They eventually came to terms and the season proceeded just in time.

I saw the promos for it and decided not to watch. Sounds like I made the correct decision.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

1 million pounds of opilio crab pulled by the Wizard ... damn.

The weather didn't seem this bad (relatively speaking) this season. I seem to remember past opie seasons involving lots of ice on the boats, and the captains flirting with the ice pack.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I caught about the last 10 minutes and saw them shooting an automatic rifle and explosives into the water and immediately tuned out, for good.


99.9% sure it was a Semi Auto as it was firing slow and pointing down is a weird angle for bump firing. I belive the explosives were seal bombs. Not sure what a seal bomb is used for but... cool. I'm thinking tannerite on water only probably with a fuse.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Season finale tonight!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm always amazed at the differences at the end of the season in terms of crab caught and crew pay. The Wizard has around 1 million pounds of crab and I bet the crew will only get around $35k. While the Time Bandit has a much much lower quota but the crew will get around $50k each.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

One thing I have read is that the expenses on the Wizard are much greater and there is a larger crew. I am guessing that there are ones we don't see. On the TB there is a smaller crew and less fuel/groceries, etc.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

tripmac said:


> One thing I have read is that the expenses on the Wizard are much greater and there is a larger crew. I am guessing that there are ones we don't see. On the TB there is a smaller crew and less fuel/groceries, etc.


Correct. The Wizard is huge (I think the largest of the fleet) and therefore has a lot more overhead than the smaller boats. Just because they catch more doesn't mean the crew makes more.

IIRC from Red Crab season...the boys on the Ramblin Rose ended up making the most because it's a small boat with a small crew even though they didn't catch as much as other boats.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought I heard on the last _After the Catch_ that the Hillestrands have already paid off their boat whereas Keith still owes on the Wizard. That could make a big difference on the overhead costs versus what's left for salaries, too.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Does that make sense? In effect, that's making the deck hands help pay off the principal of boat. I would guess that boat payments (other than interest) are NOT included in overhead costs.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know, I could be missing something but whatever payload they haul to the docks they get paid something for it. If you own your boat outright it seems like less money that has to come out of the take for boat payments. Not sure how else they would pay for their boats?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> I thought I heard on the last _After the Catch_ that the Hillestrands have already paid off their boat whereas Keith still owes on the Wizard...


That is correct.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> Does that make sense? In effect, that's making the deck hands help pay off the principal of boat. I would guess that boat payments (other than interest) are NOT included in overhead costs.


makes sense to me...the less overhead that has to be paid out means more money for everybody, including the crew.

I would think the lack of a boat payment would mean each of the crew (including the brothers) get a higher % of the haul.

My question is why was Andy staying awake for 30+ hours while his brother is on board? Why put yourself through that and not jsut split duties and relieve each other? Why else both be there?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Still doesn't make sense. Why would any deck-hand work on a boat that still has a huge mortgage payment which would significantly reduce their payout, versus a boat that's fully paid off (given both boats haul the same amount of crab and have similar variable costs)?


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

The more I see of Keith of more of an ass he becomes.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I'm always amazed at the differences at the end of the season in terms of crab caught and crew pay. The Wizard has around 1 million pounds of crab and I bet the crew will only get around $35k. While the Time Bandit has a much much lower quota but the crew will get around $50k each.


Well there goes that theory. 81K for the Wizard.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

JFriday said:


> Well there goes that theory. 81K for the Wizard.


Maybe the Wizard is now paid off?  ...And Freddie won the lottery. If he staid on the CM he would have only made around 22k. Cha-Ching.

Best part of the show was the firework war, awesome. Somehow I think TB was ready since they had a stash of fireworks ready. Either that or fireworks are how they usually celebrate end of seasons? Not sure if I would be out there without some sort of eye protection especially when they are firing right at each other. Good stuff!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hank said:


> Still doesn't make sense. Why would any deck-hand work on a boat that still has a huge mortgage payment which would significantly reduce their payout, versus a boat that's fully paid off (given both boats haul the same amount of crab and have similar variable costs)?


Not to bog down this thread, but please set an apparently ignorant accountant straight...

Just where does the money a boat 'owner' uses to pay for their boat come from if it doesn't come out of the money they get for selling their crab???

If we're looking at a comparison between the Wizard and the Time Bandit (one still owes, the other fully paid), the Wizard actually hauled 1,314,000 lbs of crab this Opilio season and the Time Bandit hauled 652,000 lbs - about half of what the Wizard did. Would Keith still be going after so much if he didn't owe on his boat? Not sure what these guys take into account in determining what quota they go after.

And to be fair, if Keith owes $2,000,000 on his boat (I seem to recall he either owes $2,000,000 or maybe more precisely, his boat was worth $2,000,000 when he got it), that whole amount does not come off the top of their take - just a portion of it to make the loan payment.

I don't recall exact numbers at this point, but I believe the deckhands on the Wizard received an average of $81,000 and those on the Time Bandit earned $70,000. Not really 'night and day' numbers. And another conversation on _After the Catch_ talked about the different working atmospheres on those two boats.

Work at Home Depot, work at Lowes, work at Menards, or work at a mom & pop hardware store - my guess is that the work is similar in overall operation, among the 'big three' especially, and the money may be better than at the mom & pop store, but at the end of the day you're working at a hardware store and probably at the one that gives you the balance between money and atmosphere that you feel comfortable with. I'm guessing it's not that much different in principal if you're talking about crab boats.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Not to bog down this thread, but please set an apparently ignorant accountant straight...


My guess would be that the boat owner gets a large percentage of the catch, and the boat payments aren't "overhead" taken off the top, reducing the deck-hands take.

From the percentage the owner gets, they can either pay off the loan, or pocket the cash if they have no loan. The "boat" percentage is likely similar between each boat in the fleet. Variable costs, like fuel, food, supplies, licenses, non-durable equipment are absolute fees that come off the top before dividing it up among the boat and crew ("overhead"). So a smaller boat would have lower variable costs compared to a big boat (and less of a cut into the deckhands take), but the "boat" fee is comparable between the boats, so there's no unfair advantage for working on a boat with a mortgage versus working on a boat without one.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...pretty wildly different numbers between boats this season. Anywhere from $20k each to $81k each!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

The fireworks display put on at the end by the N'western (aimed at the Time Bandit  ) was very impressive.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

justen_m said:


> The fireworks display put on at the end by the N'western (aimed at the Time Bandit  ) was very impressive.


:up:


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Hank said:


> Still doesn't make sense. Why would any deck-hand work on a boat that still has a huge mortgage payment which would significantly reduce their payout, versus a boat that's fully paid off (given both boats haul the same amount of crab and have similar variable costs)?


Well I'm sure they could work for whoever they wanted it they would give them a job


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

My understanding is that it's pretty standard for the crew share for crab fishing to be 30% of net profit, with the net profit being the gross profit (whatever they are paid for the crab), minus food, fuel, and bait/supplies. If you have a 6-person crew, that 30% gets divided 6 ways so each crew member gets 5% of the net profit.

Boat payments, maintenance, captain's salary, etc. is paid from the 70% of the net profit that does not go to the crew.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That's consistent with what I thought happened. So in effect, the mortgage on any boat does not affect the crew's cut of the catch.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> That's consistent with what I thought happened. So in effect, the mortgage on any boat does not affect the crew's cut of the catch.


Or a boat with smaller overhead could afford to give their crew a larger % of the profits to attract more/better workers.

I guess the point is that we will never know because they don't give us those type of details.

I will say that the Time Bandit does consistently seem to make more per deckhand than the other boats, from what I can recall.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....did we see Sig make Jake the offical Deckboss?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

pmyers said:


> btw....did we see Sig make Jake the offical Deckboss?


Yup, it appears so. I think he called him deckboss after the "knighting" ceremony. Sig definitely called Jake deckboss at some point.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

jeepair said:


> Best part of the show was the firework war, awesome. Somehow I think TB was ready since they had a stash of fireworks ready. Either that or fireworks are how they usually celebrate end of seasons? Not sure if I would be out there without some sort of eye protection especially when they are firing right at each other. Good stuff!


Yeah, I know some of that is for TV (they obviously had a helicopter ready for the aerial shots) because who keeps all those commercial-grade fireworks on a fishing boat?

And yeah, it would suck to survive a tough fishing season like that and then lose an eye, or finger, or worse, in a fireworks battle. Geez.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

After watching the behind the scenes for this years show, wow. I've said it before but Keith is an ASS. Talk about a power trip. How many times have we heard him say, WHO'S the Captain??!!? They didn't show him apologize so I'm guessing he didnt. Sheesh.

The boats for Phil's ashes ceremony were CLOSE. On one of the shots it looked like the TB was about to hit the CM.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Did they happen to say how much each deckhand on the CM made? I recall most of the others, but no mention of the CM - they were by far the lowest haul of crab this season (300,000 or so). I wonder if they can make it another year financially with the bad numbers...


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

paracelsus said:


> Did they happen to say how much each deckhand on the CM made?


Around $22K.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

nataylor said:


> My understanding is that it's pretty standard for the crew share for crab fishing to be 30% of net profit, with the net profit being the gross profit (whatever they are paid for the crab), minus food, fuel, and bait/supplies. If you have a 6-person crew, that 30% gets divided 6 ways so each crew member gets 5% of the net profit.
> 
> Boat payments, maintenance, captain's salary, etc. is paid from the 70% of the net profit that does not go to the crew.


I doubt the crew pay is divided equally. The deckboss must get a higher percentage and the same goes for the engineer. We know the greenhorns get less. There was also a mention of a "relief captain" (such as Keith's brother Monte on Wizard) and they must get more.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I know there was a lot of hate for the Hillstands partly because of the fight a couple seasons ago. Could it be he really knew what an ass Keith was all along?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I had no idea how much of an *ss Keith is until this season.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

I have noticed it in the past, but I guess I did not think about it. Now I find myself fast forwarding thru his parts. Other than the shoving the camera guy. I understand rules on the ship, but someone needs to let Keith know that the first rule should be don't be an *ss.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> I doubt the crew pay is divided equally. The deckboss must get a higher percentage and the same goes for the engineer. We know the greenhorns get less. There was also a mention of a "relief captain" (such as Keith's brother Monte on Wizard) and they must get more.


I also doubt it is an even split. Greenhorns also seem to get a set wage, and not a percentage. That's one of the benefits of moving up, because you then get "a full share".

I was surprised how low the Northwestern was. Normally their payouts are at or near the top.

And seriously Keith, the cameraman is a Discovery employee. Not your employee. He's not your gopher. You can ask him to make coffee, but to expect him to? Wow. Why anyone works with him is beyond me...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> ...And seriously Keith, the cameraman is a Discovery employee. Not your employee. He's not your gopher. You can ask him to make coffee, but to expect him to? Wow. Why anyone works with him is beyond me...


I do agree, but I have heard that the Discovery crew is expected to help with the non-fishing activities including making meals and stuff like that. But you still can't treat a person that way.

I liked Keith's comment after the altercation: "Maybe my anger from the lousy pots is starting to bubble up"...or something like that. You think so Keith?!?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> I doubt the crew pay is divided equally. The deckboss must get a higher percentage and the same goes for the engineer. We know the greenhorns get less. There was also a mention of a "relief captain" (such as Keith's brother Monte on Wizard) and they must get more.


Yes, greenhorns typically get a half-share. Those other positions likely come with a salary paid out of the other 70% of net profit.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Greenhorns on the highest paying ship makes more than full share guys on the lowest? If I were a CM guy it'd be adios a long time before Freddie moved on.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Technically what Keith did was battery, he had zero right (no consent, not self defense - the camera guy never touched him) to put his hands on the camera guy and pretty much knock him down. Keith is going to do that to the wrong person someday and get his ass handed to him. I hope they get that on tape.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Ment said:


> Greenhorns on the highest paying ship makes more than full share guys on the lowest? If I were a CM guy it'd be adios a long time before Freddie moved on.


I think that's why there is a lot of competition to get on certain boats, and why deck hands move around a lot. Of course crab isn't the only thing these boats fish for. Some deck hands will be on the boat for many different seasons over the course of the year. So a bad crab season can be partially offset by some good cod fishing.

And at least when it comes to crab, the deck hands are going to have a rough idea of what they'll make. They know what kind of share of the overall quota the boat will have and a rough idea how much that share is worth.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

The camera guy on the Wizard had lots of self control. Wish he just twisted his body a little this way or that way and accidentally trip Keith and land on top of him. lol.

It appears that Keith knows he has an issue but so far it appears he hasn't done anything about it yet. 

Whatever salary each member gets, they deserve it. Not many people could work that schedule 24 hrs a day for multiple days in a row. That 8 weeks would be almost like 24 weeks in real time for a normal 8 hour workday person.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

For the ships hosting the Discovery cameramen, do they displace extra crewmen? Do normal (non-televised) crab vessels run two crews of workers to do these around the clock shifts or at least have some shift replacements? It's certainly a hard life either way, but it seems like if you've got a boat that can house, for example, 10 crew members - using 2-3 of those spots for Discovery people would limit the number of workers you can have on board (and increase the stress drama).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

A quick analysis of the final numbers:

*Total Weight (lbs):*
Wizard 1,314,000
Kodiak 1,108,000
NorthWestern 780,000
Time Bandit 652,000
Seabrooke 600,000
Ramblin' Rose 310,000
Cornelia Marie 300,000

*Deckhand Pay:*
Wizard $81,000
Kodiak $70,000
NorthWestern $46,000
Time Bandit $72,000
Seabrooke $40,000
Ramblin' Rose $22,000
Cornelia Marie $21,000

*Deckhand Pay Per Pound:*
Wizard $0.06
Kodiak $0.06
NorthWestern $0.06
Time Bandit $0.11
Seabrooke $0.06
Ramblin' Rose $0.07
Cornelia Marie $0.07


----------



## rimler (Jun 30, 2002)

Time Bandit pays the best and they have the most fun. You couldn't pay me $0.50 per pound to work for Keith.

The other big factor would be days at sea. Some captains/boats are clearly more efficient than others.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

nataylor said:


> I think that's why there is a lot of competition to get on certain boats, and why deck hands move around a lot. Of course crab isn't the only thing these boats fish for. Some deck hands will be on the boat for many different seasons over the course of the year. So a bad crab season can be partially offset by some good cod fishing.
> 
> And at least when it comes to crab, the deck hands are going to have a rough idea of what they'll make. They know what kind of share of the overall quota the boat will have and a rough idea how much that share is worth.


I have seen Time Bandit in a couple of other documentaries on Alaska fishing, one was herring and I forget the other one. Time Bandit's role in herring fishing was offload the smaller fishing vessels and haul the fish to a processor.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> A quick analysis of the final numbers:
> 
> *Total Weight (lbs):*
> Wizard 1,314,000
> ...


Interesting numbers! I do wonder if the payout for the TB is much higher simply because that boat is paid off, like we were talking about earlier. Definitely seems that way.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Interesting numbers! I do wonder if the payout for the TB is much higher simply because that boat is paid off, like we were talking about earlier. Definitely seems that way.


I thought we were done with this? I think we showed pretty well above that that's not the case and it doesn't work that way. Besides, do you know the mortgage status of the rest of the boats?

What if I'm a boat owner with a boat that's 100% paid off, and under your scenario, I'm paying my deck hands better than any other boat because of that fact? Then I decide to mortgage the entire boat to raise money because of my really bad gambling habit... and therefore start paying the same deckhands the lowest amount in the fleet for the same amount of crab fishing? Like I said before, it makes no sense to make the deckhands pay for equity in the boat. Equity payments are not overhead and are not taken out of the deckhands pay. It's taken out of the fixed percentage of the haul for the boat/boat owners. In addition, the deckhand pay is divided by the number of deckhands. If the TB has one or two less crew to pay, they rest of the crew is going to make that much more per share.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't think you showed anything, and in fact, your example helps prove my point that they can afford to pay their people more simply because they have less overhead.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Don't take my word for it:



nataylor said:


> My understanding is that it's pretty standard for the crew share for crab fishing to be 30% of net profit, with the net profit being the gross profit (whatever they are paid for the crab), minus food, fuel, and bait/supplies. If you have a 6-person crew, that 30% gets divided 6 ways so each crew member gets 5% of the net profit.
> 
> Boat payments, maintenance, captain's salary, etc. is paid from the 70% of the net profit that does not go to the crew.


It's just not how good business works. I'm done here.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The TB's crew seems to be the same size as the other boats...

Not sure why it's so out of line to think that as a captain, if I have no loan to pay for and therefore less overhead, that I could afford to give up some of my profit and pay my workers more (and to possibly attract better workers).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Because this is a capitalistic society. As a boat OWNER (frequently not the "captain"), if I put up the millions of dollars as an illiquid investment and took the entire risk of the mortgage (paid off or not) and all the expenses (even in down/slow seasons when I loose money), the bonus funds received when the loan is paid off is reward for the risks taken (it's called "Return on Investment".) Just as the crew doesn't fund boat payments (assuming the risk), they don't share in the rewards either. Every boat owner is a business person trying to maximize their return on investment. Mobil is a hugely profitable oil company -- they are maximizing the return on investment of their investors and shareholders. They're not increasing the salary of all their employees every time they report a multi-billion dollar profit every quarter.

According to this site, the boat owners take 50% of the catch for their expenses, and the rest is divided up among the crew: http://alaskankingcrab.com/fishing.html. Again, the boat payments are not a factor in that equation.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

your convictions that my idea is totally impossible boggles my mind....but that's ok at least we are both fans of the show


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Speaking of the TB, there are 3 Brothers up in the Wheel House. Only 2 are shown as Captains. Wonder if they all split their profits equally.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeepair said:


> Speaking of the TB, there are 3 Brothers up in the Wheel House. Only 2 are shown as Captains. Wonder if they all split their profits equally.


You are right and I've always found it strange. That 3rd brother has maybe gotten 45 seconds of air time throughout the ENTIRE run of this show and is hardly ever even mentioned. I think he is the engineer...maybe they keep him locked up to the engine?!? lol


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

pmyers said:


> You are right and I've always found it strange. That 3rd brother has maybe gotten 45 seconds of air time throughout the ENTIRE run of this show and is hardly ever even mentioned. I think he is the engineer...maybe they keep him locked up to the engine?!? lol


Kinda like Norman on the Northwestern.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> Kinda like Norman on the Northwestern.


wow...I totally had forgotten about that guy! That would make a great trivia question!


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

pmyers said:


> wow...I totally had forgotten about that guy! That would make a great trivia question!


This year Norman has actually been shown on the boat several times and might have said a sentence or two.


----------

